# Help with work out routine/bulking



## dharan (Apr 8, 2018)

I have been focusing on gaining weight for almost 7 months now. At the beginning of my journey I was 118 lbs. After six months of training I made it to 140 lbs (I am 5'8" btw). My issue now is I have been hovering at about 140 for the past couple weeks. It may be my work/sleep schedule, but I feel like I am hitting a plateau. I force myself to eat 3000 calories and 180-200g of protein a day.

My work out usually involves 3 work out days
Day 1: Legs/shoulders
Squats: 3 sets with 10 reps
Weighted lateral lunges: 3 sets with 8 reps on each side
Calf raises: 3 sets with 15 reps
Over head press (barbell): 3 sets with 10 reps
Lateral raises: 3 sets with 10 reps each side
Shoulder Shrugs (barbell): 3 sets with 10 reps
Farmers walk (dumbbell): 3 sets for 1 minute each

Day 2: Back/Arms
Dead lift: 3 sets with 8-10 reps
Pull ups: 3 sets with 10 reps
Cable Rows: 3 sets with 8 to 10 reps
Lat pull down: 3 sets with 10 reps
Tricep cable pull down: 3 sets with 10 reps 
Tricep over head extension: 3 sets with 10 reps
Dumbbell curls: 3 sets 10 reps

Day 3: Chest/Abs
Dumbbell bench: 3 sets with 10 reps
Incline Dumbbell bench: 3 sets with 10 reps
Weighted dips: 4 sets with 10 reps
Cable flyes: 3 sets with 10 reps
Hanging Leg raises: 3 sets with 10 reps
Cable crunches: 3 sets with 10 reps
Ab wheel: 3 sets with 15 reps
Weighted oblique crunches: 3 reps with 10 reps each side

I was told not to focus on arms very much because my compound movements should take care of it. I have researched so much and there are so many different answers to what is right and wrong. I am a small guy and have always been very slim. At this point I am toned but want to gain another 15 to 20 lbs. Trying to find a correct answer for what is right for me in particular has been a challenge. I am a hard gainer it seems. Right now I do this routine once a week with a few variations here and there. Should I be doing something different to speed of growth? Like hitting these areas 2 times a week instead of one? Do I need a different routine?


----------



## stanley (Apr 8, 2018)

hi
iam 5,8 too
if i ate 3000 cals per day i will not get bigger .3000 cals is my maintenance routine.1500-2500 is my cutting cals and come winter when i bulk iam at 4000-7000 cals daily
bulking or cutting is down to your diet.
up your cals to grow, and increase your meals from 3 to 5-6 daily.
its fine to see your routine but it would be nicer to see what weight you are pumping in your routine. 
keep carbs high when bulking .
good luck


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2018)

As stated. Eat more.


----------



## dharan (Apr 8, 2018)

But how do you actually eat THAT much calories. Do you add in some kind of substitute in between meals? Or is that just included in your meals 6 times a day?

And to answer your question about weights I use:
Squats: 140 lbs
Lateral lunges: 50 lbs
Calf raises: 160 lbs
Overhead press: 100 lbs
Lateral raises: 20 lbs
Shoulder shrugs: 110 lbs

Dead lift: 140 lbs
Cable rows: 60 lbs
Lat pull dows: 80 lbs
Tricep pull down: 60 lbs
Tricep over head extension: 60
Dumbbell curls: 25's

Dumbbell bench: 60's
Dumbbell incline: 50's
Weighted dips: 30 lbs
Cable flyes: 35's


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 8, 2018)

dharan said:


> But how do you actually eat THAT much calories. Do you add in some kind of substitute in between meals? Or is that just included in your meals 6 times a day?
> 
> And to answer your question about weights I use:
> Squats: 140 lbs
> ...




How to eat that many? Good question..everyone is different and it probably won't happen overnight for you ..when I start a bulk I start around 3800 cals and then start adding in meals later down the road..it can be done ...remember the diet is going to be hard work too..sometimes you have to force the food in..just ask yourself how bad do you want to reach your goals!


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2018)

How do you actually deadlift 400lbs? It takes effort! Same as eating. 

Eating enough of the right food is as ont if not more important than your gym time for gaining weight. 

Squatting is uncomfortable and so is forcing yourself to eat. To make it easier try 6-7 smaller meals a day. 500-600 calories at a time isn't that much. Nuts are a good source of high density foods. Add peanut butter and whole milk to your protein Shake. 

If you don't want to eat too much then you don't really WANT to get bigger. Case closed. Make it happen.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2018)

When I have clients that struggle with good amounts I have them eat small items that have a lot of calories.  Nuts, avocado, olive oil, etc.  I'm less concerned with fat intake when trying to bulk up so I also suggest leanish meats rather than very lean.  Sirloin, boneless skinless chicken thighs, salmon, ground beef at 90/10, whole eggs, etc.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 8, 2018)

Try honey. I don't see it talked about a lot but a bottle of honey has thousands of calories and is easy to down if you are truly plateauing due to a lack of calories/recovery


----------



## stanley (Apr 8, 2018)

dharan said:


> But how do you actually eat THAT much calories. Do you add in some kind of substitute in between meals? Or is that just included in your meals 6 times a day?
> 
> my mass gainer shake pwo is a 1000cal and  thats before my breakfast another 1000cal then a post wo shake thats another 1000cal and then i have 3 nice main meals full of carbs and protine , it adds up quick. bulking for me is a peace of piss. cutting on the other hand is shite for me .i find it hard to eat a cal deficit/ BUT if you want something that bad then you just do it. good luck


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2018)

based on your stats I feel your daily calories are right on the mark for a bulk. look, there are two ways to  approach  bulking. you can do the "eat everything approach" which basically involves not monitoring your calories and just stuffing your face with as much food as physically possible. you'll definately create gains this  way in terms of strength and muscle mass, but you'll also be adding on a good amount of added fat mass. Or, you. can use the lean gaining approach. this method will yield muscle gains, but at a much slower rate, but with much less fat gain.  this form of bulking requires a commitment at least one to two years, or more depending on your goals. it's up to you how you want proceed. I'm currently assisting a couple guys gaining lean mass the long way. it's working, and they're showing good lean gains on a slow steady pace. the problem you're having putting down 3000 calories is you're ingesting too much of those cals in protein. Drop your protein down to 140 grams. that's all you need. Make up those extra cals in fat or carbs depending on what types of foods you enjoy.  that's it man, how you want to gain is up to you. 7 months into a bulk is really nothing or it can be something depending on how you want those gains to come.


----------

